# Thrianta Rabbit



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

does anyone keep these? iv just been and collected one, i only went in for a belgian hare :2thumb: hes 10 weeks old and a lovley pure orange colour. im just looking for anyone elses experiences of them as a breed. thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> does anyone keep these? iv just been and collected one, i only went in for a belgian hare :2thumb: hes 10 weeks old and a lovley pure orange colour. im just looking for anyone elses experiences of them as a breed. thanks in advance for any replys


oh my god! where did you get it from? where abouts in lanc are you? just googled and i love them! 
did you not get a belgian hare too?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

pet shop in todmorden. there not cheap at £40 a go but there so adorable :mf_dribble: yeah got belgian hare aswell, fortunatly they have palled up v well


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

There was a thread about these the other day. They are a really stunning colour aren't they.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hes a beautiful colour but its his personality that got me. hes so freindly! my little cuddle bunny :lol2: iv just sent the OP of the other thread a PM just incase shes still looking. gotta spread the cuddlyness :lol2:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry for bringing up old threads, but I've just joined and searched Thrianta.

I have two Thriantas from top show lines. One was hand reared so very friendly, and the other came here mated up and very hormonal, so I don't yet know her personality. I find on a whole Thriantas are a lovable, curious breed and fairly active


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ginger snaps (my thrianta) is a proper little character. he really is the cuddlyist little thing ever, are you getting babys then?


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Demismith said:


> Sorry for bringing up old threads, but I've just joined and searched Thrianta.
> 
> I have two Thriantas from top show lines. One was hand reared so very friendly, and the other came here mated up and very hormonal, so I don't yet know her personality. I find on a whole Thriantas are a lovable, curious breed and fairly active


Ah, didn't know you were on here Demi, was just about to PM the OP with a link to your beauties on Gb :lol2:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol, I was searching various Thrianta subjects and this came up so I joined :lol2: No reptiles here I'm afraid, although I do have a close bond with my grandmas pond frogs


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

For anyone down south who is after them i would highly recommend Sue Dickinson in Reading. She has some lovely ones :flrt::flrt::flrt:. It was a breed i admired but didn't have room for when i was breeding & showing.​


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just about to say someone on GB has a pair, but i'm guessing thats you?

Don't use the forum myself anymore, theres a certain Belgian Hare shower and breeder on there that can't accept a bit of competition and has to resort to stooping to incredibly low and sick levels.


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

corny girl said:


> For anyone down south who is after them i would highly recommend Sue Dickinson in Reading. She has some lovely ones :flrt::flrt::flrt:. It was a breed i admired but didn't have room for when i was breeding & showing.​


Sue Dickinson dosen't breed them anymore, Dawn Stearn has most of her line now


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> I was just about to say someone on GB has a pair, but i'm guessing thats you?
> 
> Don't use the forum myself anymore, theres a certain Belgian Hare shower and breeder on there that can't accept a bit of competition and has to resort to stooping to incredibly low and sick levels.


I don't know of any Belgian Hare breeders/exhibitors on GB, if there are then they can't of been posting in a long time, do you know their name/username? :S


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I do but i won't be posting it, however much i disapprove of someone i sharn't publicly rage against them


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Demismith said:


> Sue Dickinson dosen't breed them anymore, Dawn Stearn has most of her line now



Thank you for letting me know. I knew Dawn had them but didn't know where they came from (known Dawn for years as i had Dutch). I've been out the fancy for 2 years nearly so lost touch a bit with who still breeds what etc.. Does Sue still have her Dwarf Lops?


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I knew Dawn had them but didn't know where they came from (known Dawn for years as i had Dutch). I've been out the fancy for 2 years nearly so lost touch a bit with who still breeds what etc.. Does Sue still have her Dwarf Lops?


Yeah Dawn has some lovely Thriantas and Tri-Dutch, I think she shows under Sunnybush stud. And yes I think Sue still has the Dwarfs.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> I was just about to say someone on GB has a pair, but i'm guessing thats you?
> 
> Don't use the forum myself anymore, theres a certain Belgian Hare shower and breeder on there that can't accept a bit of competition and has to resort to stooping to incredibly low and sick levels.



Might sound a bit thick but what forum is the GB one? I'm on 2 Rabbit forums still, although very rarely post on them now i'm not involved in the fancy.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Demismith said:


> Yeah Dawn has some lovely Thriantas and Tri-Dutch, I think she shows under Sunnybush stud. And yes I think Sue still has the Dwarfs.



Yes Dawn does show under Sunnybush Stud. She had many years ago some really super B/G Dutch & also Blue Dutch too. I had Chocolate Dutch (well over the years i'd bred all 7 colours of Dutch). I was also in a partnership & we showed under Delft Stud. Had Mini Lops at the start & more recently Chocolate Silver Foxes which we did very well with.


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Golden Bunnies. It's a great forum, open to both rescues and breeders


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Demismith said:


> Golden Bunnies. It's a great forum, open to both rescues and breeders



Thank you, i'm on The Warren & Rabbit Talk Uk. Although i don't post very often or even view them that often now. I do have a Yahoo group but that became very inactive as the forums took off as people can talk to each other on there rather than wait for e-mails to be moderated etc...


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

:lol2: I'm on just about every active forum there is


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Demismith said:


> :lol2: I'm on just about every active forum there is



Tell you what, i was surprised at the amount of Rabbit fanciers i have found on here who also have reptiles. There are quite a few people i recognised from the Rabbit forums that have cropped up on here :2thumb:. Right i'm off to clean out the few Rabbits i have left & the Guinea Pig & Mice need cleaning out too (Mice are feeders & not pets).


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Tell you what, i was surprised at the amount of Rabbit fanciers i have found on here who also have reptiles. There are quite a few people i recognised from the Rabbit forums that have cropped up on here :2thumb:. Right i'm off to clean out the few Rabbits i have left & the Guinea Pig & Mice need cleaning out too (Mice are feeders & not pets).


Lol, no reptiles here I'm afraid, but I do love pond frogs :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Demismith said:


> Lol, no reptiles here I'm afraid, but I do love pond frogs :lol2:


That would be Amphibians :lol2:

I have 22 snakes, 4 lizards and 2 tortoises :2thumb:

Well you can see in my sig what i have, i love them all equally!
Guinea-pigs are by far my fav rodent, i don't keep any now after my last one died the year before last, i will have more in the future though! 

And rabbits come in pretty close if not equal to piggies, i just have a real soft spot for pigs :blush:

Saying that though if i could bring back any animal from the past it would be my rabbit Mike, But onyl if Felix could come back too as they can't be apart!

Stop babbling now :blush:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> That would be Amphibians :lol2:


 :lol2: Well that shows how little I know about Amphibians and Reptiles


----------



## cornlover (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi All, i am just about to go into this lovely breed and wondered if they are any breeders of Thrianta's please.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

cornlover said:


> Hi All, i am just about to go into this lovely breed and wondered if they are any breeders of Thrianta's please.



I have a friend who breeds them but she's down in East Sussex/Kent.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

urggg pet shops now selling belgian hares as well are rare breeds:devil::whip:


----------



## cornlover (Nov 10, 2006)

corny girl said:


> I have a friend who breeds them but she's down in East Sussex/Kent.


Oh right, i would really like to find someone who breeds a bit nearer to me but i can't i will have to go further a field, thanks, can you pm me with some details of your friend


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone selling some on preloved in Birmingham


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Friend of mine in Leeds breeds them, and if she can't help you she'll know someone who can.


----------

